# Essex Cat Show.. Who's going?



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi this will be my first show.. Just wondered who will be attending? Would love to meet some of you


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, I will be going and this will be my first show as an exhibitor - am very excited !


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We'll be there, what are you both showing?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Steverags said:


> We'll be there, what are you both showing?


I will be there too


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Steverags said:


> We'll be there, what are you both showing?


Devon rex kitten for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Were in Essex and is their a website?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Prowl said:


> Were in Essex and is their a website?


http://www.essexcatclub.co.uk/

It's in Swanley, Kent


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Steverags said:


> We'll be there, what are you both showing?


NFC Kitten


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I love Devon Rexes, will have to get photos of your baby (I take photos for GCCF  ) NFC kitten, you'll be near me I'm in Mainecoon kitten


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Steverags said:


> I love Devon Rexes, will have to get photos of your baby (I take photos for GCCF  ) NFC kitten, you'll be near me I'm in Mainecoon kitten


oh lovely - photos  Mine will be the chocolate smoke with the terrified looking owner!


----------

